# What to wear under the under-suit



## Shaloxeroligon (Jul 29, 2013)

I've heard from many people that the #1 best thing to wear under a fursuit is heat gear, like a Lycra dive skin or UnderArmour. However, as I've never owned either of these things, I'm wondering: what do you wear under your under-suit?

Do you wear normal underwear? Street clothes? Nothing? Or does it not matter as much?


----------



## DarrylWolf (Jul 29, 2013)

Well, you wouldn't want to wear nothing under the fursuit, because cleaning the smell out of fursuits is difficult, washing an undershirt, boxers, and a ski mask is not difficult at all.


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 29, 2013)

A diaper supported by suspenders.

Also tube socks.


----------



## Kalmor (Jul 29, 2013)

Never ever wear nothing. You'll ruin your suit.


----------



## Shaloxeroligon (Jul 29, 2013)

I'm not saying wear nothing under the suit.

I'm asking what you wear under your UNDER-suit. Like, if I get Underarmour Heat Gear, what do I wear under that, if anything?


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Jul 29, 2013)

underarmor


----------



## Shaloxeroligon (Jul 29, 2013)

dinosaurdammit said:


> underarmor



So I wear underarmour under my underarmour?

I don't think you guys understand what I'm asking. 

You have a fursuit. Under your fursuit, you wear underarmour/diveskin. And then, what do you wear under THAT?


----------



## Kalmor (Jul 29, 2013)

Shaloxeroligon said:


> So I wear underarmour under my underarmour?
> 
> I don't think you guys understand what I'm asking.
> 
> You have a fursuit. Under your fursuit, you wear underarmour/diveskin. And then, what do you wear under THAT?


You wear stuff over your underarmour, not under it.

Because it's called underarmour.


----------



## Tymid (Jul 29, 2013)

I wear my normal underwear under my underarmor. Always have. It's never bothered me, so if it ain't broke, right?

That being said, I'm tiny. (5'3" and 107 lbs), so it might get a bit chafe-y for the lovely larger bodied furs out there. Not asking what your body type is, of course, but I think body type might be a factor.


----------



## TheDarkCynder (Jul 29, 2013)

I am planning to get a diveskin, but I currently wear light cotton. It gets warm, and I have to take more breaks, but it does keep sweat out of the suit.


----------



## Clancy (Jul 29, 2013)

under a fursuit, I wear another fursuit.

because that is how I roll.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jul 29, 2013)

Back when I owned a three quarter suit with a torso, I wore a sweat wicking suit. If I ever in the future finish the same costume V2 I will probably do shirt and pants of the same material to wear underneath. I'd like to give you a educational caution against things like Cooling Vests.

I will try to explain in as simple a way as possible. When you are in suit, your body sweats. That's the natural reaction to try to cool down. When you wear underarmor, it wicks that sweat away and absorbs it. Or if you don't wear anything, your suit may in turn absorb that sweat. It is good to sweat. As long as you are sweating, you can correct identify your state of being. When you stop sweating...then you have a problem. A BIG PROBLEM. A _you better get out of suit and start looking for help_ problem.

When people wear certain other kinds of things inside their suit (especially those cooling packs) you end feeling cool at first. Then you start sweating...and then you feel cool again. It's not because the cool system is working. It's because you've just hit heat exhaustion, and you can't tell. A similar thing can happen with dive suits. If you are experienced in suiting you know when to stop and take a break. If you are new...you want to stay away from anything other than wear that helps absorb/wick sweat.


----------



## jorinda (Jul 30, 2013)

Under the underarmour? Normal underwear. Don't add more layers, it'll increase the heat.


----------



## Hutch (Aug 1, 2013)

I do some more layering then others I guess. But it works for me. It goes. My skin-underwear-under armour, then just what I call pajama shorts and a light t shirt. The t shirt can be changed out if you get too sweaty. I also agree with Trpdwarf, I wouldn't get into the habit of cooling vests. I worked in character departments in theme parks and they had them for us. I hated them. Your body gets hot and sweats for a reason. Don't try and fool your body. It won't work lol.


----------



## Umbra.Exe (Aug 1, 2013)

It's funny how many people don't seem to get what you're asking. >>;

I don't have a fursuit, so feel free to disregard my advice, but I would just wear normal underwear under your diveskin/UnderArmour. 
I wouldn't recommend street clothes... With that, the UnderArmour, _and_ the fursuit, it'll probably get pretty hot.


----------



## soutthpaw (Aug 10, 2013)

Diveskin...  under   $40 from amazon.  buy a few if u plan to suit a lot...rinse out in tub or shower  and they hang dry pretty  quick....


----------



## Batty Krueger (Aug 11, 2013)

Shaloxeroligon said:


> I'm not saying wear nothing under the suit.
> 
> I'm asking what you wear under your UNDER-suit. Like, if I get Underarmour Heat Gear, what do I wear under that, if anything?


I just wear a long sleeved under armour heat gear shirt.  I don't have to worry about my lower body because I have a partial.  But my friends that full suit use under armour heat gear long sleeve shirt and heat gear pants with nothing underneath the shirt and speedos or bvds under the pants.


----------

